# 40cm cube nature aquarium



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks great, your dry scapes are phenomenal


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

I like the middle tank... awesome scape!


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Man, your tanks are awesome! Your ADA 60P is an inspiration to me. I'm still wondering where you got that background that looks like a sunset... Did you paint it yourself?

Edit: never mind - I just re-read all 10 pages of your epic thread for your 60cm build... Man, you are an inspiration and truly gifted with Iwagumi layout skills. Thanks for teaching us how to do a cool background with colored cardboard and a T8 light.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice! Very Amano-esqe.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks great!!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow.

Great looking tank.

All of them actually.

Appear to be lacking in the shrimp department though.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

madness said:


> Wow.
> 
> Great looking tank.
> 
> ...


+1 on the shrimps! I really like how different your scapes are in each. You put in a lot of work! Great job!


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks, the little tank on the right is for breeding CRS, CBS and RCS


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I just noticed... you have ALL rimless tanks :O?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

icepotato89 said:


> equipment
> driftwood planted


This part was the best IMO. i wonder what would have happened if you left it like that...i bet you wouldn't have to do that much trimming compared to your now, finished setup 
Plus i think the sand looks best without plants.


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

i liked it with no plants at all, but i already had all these plants ready to go.


----------



## Aquaticscaper (Sep 21, 2011)

Great hardscape, great driftwood and a successful plant selection! This tank is very promising. I'm looking forward to the further development!

Great job!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

What kind of wood is that? And great job on the AGA contest!


----------



## spyderuk (Feb 22, 2011)

Great looking cube. Hardscape, plant choices all good. Can't wait to see it with that HC carpet grown in.

What are you using for ferts?

Ver nice gumi too. roud:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You already have HC in the next tank door, how about using dwarf clover in the driftwood scape? A cooler dark green and something different and less trouble.


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> You already have HC in the next tank door, how about using dwarf clover in the driftwood scape? A cooler dark green and something different and less trouble.


im growing the HC for a setup at work. when the boss gets round to making the cabinet i'll take out most if not all of it. dwarf clover isnt available in australia yet. i was thinking maybe lilaeopsis or just leaving the sand unplanted.


----------



## ghotifish (Feb 16, 2009)

Beautiful! I love that one to the right as well! Your hard scape is very artistic. Great job! roud:


----------



## magma (Oct 31, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work with the driftwood! It's almost like the driftwood is praying to the heavens! This is the only time I have felt the dryscape exceeds the actual tank. Can you tell us where you got the driftwood from? Thanks.

-magma


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes, I like the driftwood alot too. I would agree that if you didn't have anything planted in the sand, that nothing would appear missing.


----------

